

Cardinal splines with JS (HTML5/Canvas) - abdias
https://github.com/epistemex/cardinal-spline-js

======
tantalor
Worth pointing out that canvas already supports Bézier curves,

[http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/tutorials/html5-canvas-b...](http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/tutorials/html5-canvas-
bezier-curves/)

Is this different?

